# Oct 2012 Member monthly Giveaway - WINNER LSWOODY!



## Jim (Oct 3, 2012)

Contest Starts Today and ends on October 10, 2012. (Running a little late, I know)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in September 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This month I am giving away a TinBoats.net Tshirt! View it here: https://www.tinboats.net/shop

*I have XXL, XL, and Small sizes only.* Your choice obviously. :lol:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 4, 2012)

In


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 4, 2012)

In


----------



## HOUSE (Oct 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## RivRunR (Oct 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## Moedaddy (Oct 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 5, 2012)

:beer: IN


----------



## CaseyP (Oct 5, 2012)

IN


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 5, 2012)

IN!


----------



## River (Oct 5, 2012)

in


----------



## bigwave (Oct 5, 2012)

In


----------



## Josh in FLA (Oct 5, 2012)

In


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 5, 2012)

In


----------



## fish devil (Oct 5, 2012)

:twisted: IN!!!!


----------



## lswoody (Oct 5, 2012)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 6, 2012)

in


----------



## wihil (Oct 6, 2012)

IN! =D> =D>


----------



## JMichael (Oct 7, 2012)

In.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Oct 7, 2012)

in


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 9, 2012)

IN


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2012)

Random.org picked number 16 from 1-21. That makes lswoody this months winner!

Congrats bud! PM the shirt size you want and I will get it out to you!


----------



## Gramps50 (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats LS wear it with Pride..


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 11, 2012)

congrats lswoody =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 12, 2012)

:beer: WAY TO GO :beer:


----------



## lswoody (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks guys and Thanks Jim!!!! PM sent!!!!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats, can't beat a good shirt


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 15, 2012)

congrats =D>


----------

